# تصميم واجهة معمارية كلاسيك وال 3d لها بدى رأ يكم



## omar3bdelaziz (12 أكتوبر 2008)

هذه الواجهة من تصميمى لفيلا بالشارقة بالامارات ................... اتمنى معرفة ارائكم وتعليقاتكم


----------



## NTT (12 أكتوبر 2008)

جميل جدا جدا... بس تحتاج شوية تفاصيل اكثر


----------



## omar3bdelaziz (12 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا اخ ntt..................كلك زوق و الله


----------



## عتاب فلسطين (12 أكتوبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم*

مشكوور جزيلااا اخي الواجهة جميلة جدااا.....
بس اذا يوجد عندك صورة مكبرة للتوضيح للتفاصيل اكثر ..نكون مشكورين
الواجهة جمييييييلة.......بارك الله فيك
اتمنى لك التوفيييق


----------



## omar3bdelaziz (13 أكتوبر 2008)

اخى عتاب فلسطين شكرا جزيلا على هذا الرد الطيب ولكن الواجهة بهذا الحجم لانه الحجم المسموح به فى المنتدى


----------



## مايا (13 أكتوبر 2008)

رائع وممتاز


----------



## سـليمان (13 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور يامبدع ممكن تعرض لنا المسقط


----------



## hiba (13 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
ماشاء الله، تصميم جميل. أظن لو أخذت المنظور من جهت المدخل كان كمان جيد، حتى تبين الsymmetry أكثر و تخفف من ال bulkiness للشكل الدائري.
بارك الله فيك، و الله يجزيك الخير.


----------



## غزل بنات (13 أكتوبر 2008)

أخي الكريم تصميمك جداً رائع
:75::20::75:
لكن عندي تعليق بسيط

الواجهة مثل ماواضحة عندي أنها زجاجية
ومن المعروف أن جو دول الخليج بشكل عام حاااار
لذا فإن تصميمك لايتماشى مع الأجواء الحارة
ولو كانت هنالك حلول لمعالجة المشكلة
فإن هذه الحلول ستظل مكلفة لصاحب الفيلا
والأموال التي ستصرف في المعالجة
حبذا لو كانت تصرف في أمور أكثر منفعة

أتمنى أن تتقبل مروري الكريم:84:​


----------



## omar3bdelaziz (14 أكتوبر 2008)

الاخت غزل البنات مشكلة الزجاج مع الجو الحار تحل تماما بالزجاج المزدوج وهو شائع الاستخدام فى الخليج 
مع العلم انى غير موافق على كثير مما ينفق فى الخليج فى اشياء اقل اهمية ليس من الناحية المعمارية فقط
واتقبل مرورك الكريم بكل سرور


----------



## عاشقة الاحساس (14 أكتوبر 2008)

الواجهة جميلة بس ناقصها لمسة جديدة تغير طابع للمبني


----------



## حماده السامولي (15 أكتوبر 2008)

الاضاءة محتاجة لزيادة والزجاج يحتاج الي تقسيم طولي والغاء العرضي مع تغيير لونه واضافة بعض التفاصيل وتسلم ايدك


----------



## omar3bdelaziz (15 أكتوبر 2008)

م حماده السامولى ياراجل انت خليت حاجه


----------



## جاركا (9 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
حلوة فيها الطابع الإسلامي شوية


----------



## سـليمان (9 نوفمبر 2008)

مأشـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاء الله


----------



## assuamro (9 نوفمبر 2008)

المنظر حلو والف شكر


----------



## شمعة فلسطين (10 نوفمبر 2008)

واجهة روعة بس اذا ممكن ترفق المساقط


----------



## Arch_M (11 نوفمبر 2008)

الواجهة جدا جميلة وبسيطة وستكون بسيطة اكثر اذا حذفنا البراويز الكلاسيكية حول النوافذ وجعلنها بسيطة لكن في مجملها الحالي جميلة جدا..وفقك الله


----------



## arch_hamada (11 نوفمبر 2008)

*مشكوور جزيلااا اخي الواجهة جميلة جدااا.....
بس اذا يوجد عندك صورة مكبرة للتوضيح للتفاصيل اكثر ..نكون مشكورين
الواجهة جمييييييلة.......بارك الله فيك
اتمنى لك التوفيييق*​


----------



## نانسي الرشيدي (11 نوفمبر 2008)

ماشاء الله اخي المهندس والله رائع واعتقد ان ده تصميم ببرنامج الاركيكاد مش كده ؟؟


----------



## mehdi_b10 (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*ماشاء الله..........لكن عندي سؤال إن أمكن ؟..
ما التقنية المستعملة لزخرفة الأعمدة و النوافذ و الأبواب .........أتمنى أن أجد ردا*


----------



## البلعزي (9 يناير 2009)

أكيد تكلفة مدخل السلم باهظ لكبر الحجم ياريت كان اصغر من هذا الحجم ولا كن مشكور على هذا التصميم وعلى فكرة ديكور النوافد بسيط وجميل


----------



## raafat_dh2 (9 يناير 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية مثل ما ذكر الاخ غزل البنات التكلفة على صاخب المشروع حتكون غالية وكمان الجو حار لازم يكون في حل لهلموضوع


----------



## فادي أحمد أورفلي (9 يناير 2009)

شكرا على الجهد لكن أعتقد أنه لو استعملت الزجاج المسمى( cartain wall ) لكان أفضل وأجمل ولاستفدت من المسطح الزجتجي بشكل مميز


----------



## عابر القلوب (9 يناير 2009)

مالقوا في الورد عيب قالوا عليه ياأحمر الخدين
بصراحه تصميم جميل جدا وياريت ترفق معاه المساقط لنتمتع اكثر بجمال عملك


----------



## oxygeen (9 يناير 2009)

عمل جميل
لكن عندي ملاحظات في ما يخص الإظهار:
- الزجاج غير واقعي ينقصه قليل من الإنعكاس الذي سيحجم الفراغ دخل المبنى (يبدو أنك لم تنجز الديكور الداخلي بعد)
- لو يمكن إضافة لون واحد على الأقل بالنسبة للأعمدة و البراويز (أبيض مثلا)
- يبدو لي أن هناك خلل في النوافذ (تقسيم الجزء العلوي)
و شكرا


----------



## arty_tow (15 يناير 2009)

بص بجد تسلم ايديك ومتزعلش من اراء اخوانا التى من الممكن ان تكون مختلف معها ولكن الاخوه يريدون الارشاد تقديم النصح فقط مثلى تماما فانا ارى ان الواجهه تحتاج بعض اللمسات الرقيقه من الالوان او بعض الزخارف القليله لتعطى المبنى بعض الهويه فقط 
اتمنى لكم كل التوفيق


----------



## mahlawedotyahh (15 يناير 2009)

جميله جدا بس محتاجه روح فاهمني سدقني دور علي كلمة السر الي تديلها جمالها وتسلم ايدك علي 3d


----------



## agms909 (17 يناير 2009)

هلا والله بسم الله ماشاء الله


----------



## omar3bdelaziz (22 فبراير 2009)

شكرا على مشاركاتكم الكريمة......
من الملاحظ فعلا ان خامة الزجاج تحتاج الى تعديل
...ولكن فى النهاية فان الثرى دى هو مجرد وسيلة لاظهار العمل وليس العمل نفسه.


----------



## المهندس82 (22 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك علي المجهود الطيب 
وكنا نامل ان تكون مرفقه بالمساقط 
تقبل مروري ولك جزيل الشكر ​


----------



## agms909 (22 فبراير 2009)

الشغل جميل بس ممكن اقول ملاحظة ممكن تدخلى لون تانى يعنى نفس درجة اللون اغمق وتخليها للكورنيشة والله ولى التوفيق


----------



## alhaythm (22 فبراير 2009)

رووووووووووووعة الى مزيد من التقدم


----------

